
AppRadio Hacked to Run Android on your Car Stereo - ericb
http://appradioforums.com/Thread-KillNanny-Video
======
stackTrase
This has been my sideproject for the past few months. I did it by building a
bluetooth client using packetdumps and decompiled Java code. I also had to
make a virtual touchscreen driver. It sends the display over HDMI and
everything else over bluetooth. The radio comes with a directional microphone
which lets you use voice commands for a lot of the functions. Its a great
setup. The sound is digital. It basicly turns your phone into your stereo.

------
ericb
A friend of mine has been working on this non-stop. It is a very cool end-
result.

